# New Oyaide HPC-UE IEM Cables!



## Randius

Oyaide just announced a new IEM cable for UE IEMs! This uses PCOCC-A cables as core, silver plated OFC as shielding and the famous Oyaide straight silver rhodium plug. This should be available on 15th of December. I will say this looks better than the RC-UE1 released earlier.


----------



## eclipes

looks a lot better compared to the first one, does it fit recessed sockets?


----------



## dannytang

If it fits recessed sockets I'd be interested.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> looks a lot better compared to the first one, does it fit recessed sockets?


 


  Yes, but HPC-UE is mark with Oyaide's brand and only for sale in Japan, at the same time, it is far more expensive than RC-UE1,


----------



## hotsport

@feiao
  Will you make a clear version of your RC-UE1 look just like HPC-UE ?
 You know I have a clear super-fi5pro and it would look really weird with black cable


----------



## eclipes

so no luck for people in north america? or it will eventually be sale for us?
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Yes, but HPC-UE is mark with Oyaide's brand and only for sale in Japan, at the same time, it is far more expensive than RC-UE1,


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





hotsport said:


> @feiao
> Will you make a clear version of your RC-UE1 look just like HPC-UE ?
> You know I have a clear super-fi5pro and it would look really weird with black cable


 


  We need to ask whether Oyaide can supply the cable to us. will try!


----------



## glassmoon

will those have a memory portion for leading the cable behind ears? rc1 doesn't has it and therefore it is deal-killer for me. UE Triples NEEDS this for good fit and less micro-phonic effect.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Hm, will these turn green over time?  Normally silver cables that aren't 99.99% pure tend to do that...


----------



## uelover

THe HPC-UE IEM Cable really looks awesome! It is a pity that it is designed solely for UE TF10 and not made available for the greater iem community.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Oyaide and FiiO decide to go ahead with more recables , and design it from the conductor, maybe you can give us some advice !


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Oyaide and FiiO decide to go ahead with more recables , and design it from the conductor, maybe you can give us some advice !


 

 Design it from the conductor?
   
  HPC-UE cables with the standard JH/Westone/UM pins!
   
  It will allow users of Westones universals RC iem to use them as well =)


----------



## JamesFiiO

I mean that we can design a total new cable, includes the size, weight, color , structure, and such etc, and will support more IEM


----------



## RokkaMan

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> I mean that we can design a total new cable, includes the size, weight, color , structure, and such etc, and will support more IEM


 


  OOOOH OOOH! Big fan of your products, please consider a Shure SE535 cable as well!


----------



## JamesFiiO

sure


----------



## miow

This cable is so damn sexy! Does this fit Westone? How does this compares to a silver dragon cable in terms of quality? And how much does it cost?


----------



## moodyrn

I'm wondering if it would fit a jh13 pro. Where can I get this in the us. It's not showing up on head directs site.


----------



## uelover

No. It does not fit westone or jh.


----------



## miow

Thats bad news.


----------



## olor1n

When will this be available? Has price been set?
   
  I actually prefer an L shaped 3.5mm plug (more compact). I wonder if FiiO will consider it as an alternative.


----------



## kckc

I'm interested in this too. Want some updates on price.


----------



## Randius

Updated 1st post to reflect correct brand.


----------



## i_djoel2000

ok it's 18th December now..
   
  any updates?


----------



## kckc

Yes I'd also like to know if there are any updates. I tried searching for it but all I got back were some Japanese articles..


----------



## Randius

Sorry but this one is actually branded under Oyaide and currently available in Japan only. It was on sale from 15th Dec and the first batch was already sold out. 2nd batch will be available from 22nd Dec. Unless Fiio can negotiate with Oyaide to release this outside of Japan, else you have to have your own means to get them.


----------



## kckc

Thanks for the update. That's too bad they're only available in Japan.. Do you know how much they are selling it for there?


----------



## Djhkll

I just did some search the price is around 6000yen-7000yen, you guys can do the currency conversion yourself. But i would really like to hear comment about this cable.


----------



## dannytang

You can find it on eBay, the price is the about the same but you pay a premium for shipping!
   
  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Oyaide-Ultimate-Ears-Triple-Fi10-replacement-cable-1-0-m-HPC-UE-1-0-/150721516201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2317b3d2a9#ht_1194wt_906


----------



## kckc

Quote: 





dannytang said:


> You can find it on eBay, the price is the about the same but you pay a premium for shipping!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Oyaide-Ultimate-Ears-Triple-Fi10-replacement-cable-1-0-m-HPC-UE-1-0-/150721516201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2317b3d2a9#ht_1194wt_906


 

 Thanks for the link. That'd bring the total to about $115, don't know if that'll be worth it at that price. Waiting for impressions.


----------



## ori88

I asked my friend to check for me as he's in Osaka right now.  He said it's 6000Y or ~$80.  But I don't know that it'll fit my reshelled TF10s which I currently have UE Custom cables attached.  Does anyone know if it'll fit?  
   
  Also, $80 for this, or $75 for Chris_Himself cables?


----------

